# Biden's inauguration



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

WASHINGTON, D.C.-President-elect Joe Biden will be inaugurated this week, and due to his incredible popularity with the American people, he will be inaugurated in a top-secret location behind a massive 12-foot wall guarded by 30,000 soldiers.

"The reason President-elect Biden has to do this is that he's just so incredibly popular," said Don Lemon on CNN. "He has so many rabid fans that they might try to rush the stage as they're overcome with enthusiasm and love for Biden who is by far the most beloved candidate who has ever run for President."

In addition to the 12-foot electric fence topped with razor wire and the 30,000 heavily armed soldiers who have been vetted as Democrats, there will be flying drones programmed to target MAGA hats, a platoon of ninjas, and a moat filled with crocodiles dug all the way around the Capitol Building and White House.

Biden will then be escorted to a secret underground bunker patrolled by attack choppers where he will give the oath of office in a dark concrete room with all the recording equipment turned off.

"This is a slight break in tradition but it's necessary because Biden is just so incredibly popular and loved by the people," said Nancy Pelosi.

Sources say that Biden will be brought to an undisclosed location after the inauguration to live out his remaining days peacefully until Kamala Harris's inauguration next week.

https://babylonbee.com/news/most-popula ... foot-fence

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why isn't the great Trump going to the inaugural tomorrow???? The last outgoing president that did not attend was 152 years ago. He is a loser and a HUGE CRYBABY. The office is supposed to be more important than the person sitting in it. Even his Vice President is going.

Hillary and Bill Clinton were at his. And you don't think it was REALLY tough on her to sit there and watch him get sworn in. So was President Obama. This is what he said in his inaugural speech 4 years ago......

"Every four years, we gather on these steps to carry out the orderly and peaceful transfer of power, and we are grateful to President Obama and First Lady Michelle Obama for their gracious aid throughout this transition. They have been magnificent."

He is like leftovers in the refrigerator......Time to throw them out in the garbage.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

what reason would he possibly want to go.
The DemocRATS just stole the election and don't stand up for America.
Illegals first, identity politics second in their minds...
In addition, there isn't any room left with biden having 25k National Guard Troops at his inauguration.
Unlike Trumps's inauguration, the left has the National Guard, FBI etc, to keep the Citizens of the United States away from Washington DC.
Tomorrow will be a sad day in US history, I just hope we are able to survive the next four years, especially when Kameltoe Harris takes over!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The only one trying to steal the election is Trump. Some people will never look at the evidence....

60 court filings were filed, some in states with Republicans in charge.....now WHY WOULD REPUBLICAN GOVERNORS AND SEC OF STATE in those Republican states say so if they found anything wrong????

All courts said there was no evidence of stealing the election. Including the CONSERVATIVE Supreme court with THREE Trump appointments. BIDEN won.....he will be sworn in in less than 24 hours.

And Trumps OWN Attorney General Barr said there was NO evidence of anything wrong. Some people just can't get over the fact that he lost.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Ken,
Your post is for the most part accurate. The big problem is that your "no evidence of stealing the election" is inaccurate. The caveat used in nearly ALL cases was that there was no "widespread" evidence that was enough to overturn the election. The problem most conservatives have is that ALL the sworn statements, video evidence and documentation of the ttens of thousands of dead people who voted were largely ignored. That is truly problematic going forward. 
The rule changes, including many that were unconstitutional in key states, implemented by the left like significantly extending the voting length of time under the guise of covid problems, caused many of the issues. 
Used to be absentee voting needed a reason that your could not make it to the polls on election day and voting actually ended on election day. 
Changing the rules to get what you want and the total hypocrisy of the left are issues going forward!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

speckline said:


> Ken,
> Your post is for the most part accurate. The big problem is that your "no evidence of stealing the election" is inaccurate. The caveat used in nearly ALL cases was that there was no "widespread" evidence that was enough to overturn the election. The problem most conservatives have is that ALL the sworn statements, video evidence and documentation of the ttens of thousands of dead people who voted were largely ignored. That is truly problematic going forward.
> The rule changes, including many that were unconstitutional in key states, implemented by the left like significantly extending the voting length of time under the guise of covid problems, caused many of the issues.
> Used to be absentee voting needed a reason that your could not make it to the polls on election day and voting actually ended on election day.
> Changing the rules to get what you want and the total hypocrisy of the left are issues going forward!


I mean they did find those 2 dead people that voted in GA.

Other than that it's freaking dubious conspiracy nonsense where they have edited clips and paperwork to make it appear something was amiss when it was not.

Statistically voter fraud is so low except for very rare instances it is inconsequential. It should still be pursued to the full extent of the law.

Nobody stole anything this election.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

So now the Democrats use fences and police? The last four year the Democrats said fences don't work and DEFUND the police.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Why isn't the great Trump going to the inaugural tomorrow???


 Didnt Biden say he didnt want him there? 
Did you listen to Trumps farwell speech? Did you hear him say he wishes Biden success? Ill bet you didnt listen, because mainstream mpre than likely didnt carry it. Tomorrow you will listen to CNN then tell us what terrible things he said. Forget CNN and go check out utube, and tell me what you think of his actual words. Normally every station carrys any speach a president makes. The problem is mainstream cant spin it if people hear it for themselves. Its another form of censorship. Do you think they will csnsor Biden?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yep, oBiden did say that he didn't want Trump there, as did the rest of the swamp dwellers. This isn't a sore loser issue on Trumps part, this is a sore winner issue by the petty, childish Democrats who have spent the last four years trash talking and opposing everything Trump has done for this country.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The swamp is starting to empty.....good riddance.

Speck.....Packers by how much??? oke:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Pack by two touchdowns...
This game scares me!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Battle between 2 best QBS of all time.l always root against the Pack. Just hope it is close and not a blowout.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

When Biden awoke this morning he asked his staff if everything is prepared for his inauguration today..


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

Rogers the second best of all time.... What are you drinking and give me some... . :beer: oke: :rollin: But he is good you can't deny that. But time will tell if he is second best. Brady.... no doubt with his post season record, championships, etc.

Now to the inauguration.... has anyone seen what was done out in Seattle??? ANTIFA broke out the windows of Democratic headquarters and were chanting F-biden. Wow.... I didn't see this coming.... oke: oke: Maybe now the Democratic leaders in those states will actually BRING THE HAMMER DOWN ON THEM.... not let them have free run. But the sad part about that they will lose alot of credibility because... WHY DIDN'T THEY DO IT SOONER..... but we all know why... it was to hurt Trump.

But time will tell if the Gov and Mayor of the state of Washington will actually do anything.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

All I am sure of is within the year we will be saying I told you so to all these liberals that are legends in their own mind.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> All I am sure of is within the year we will be saying I told you so to all these liberals that are legends in their own mind.


No... the media will spin it and say... THEY ARE TRUMP SUPPORTERS.... and will BLAME TRUMP. that is what will happen and then I will say... Told you they will blame Trump for 4-12 years for things. :thumb: oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BTW....

It is coming out that Federal agents in Seattle used tear gas and other chemical agents to stop what happened. WHERE IS THE OUTCRY OF EXCESSIVE FORCE????

This isn't aimed at most people on this site. They all pretty much stated they were ok with use of force to stop destruction of property and what not. But I haven't seen one Democratic leader cry out against this use of force yet. When they were totally against Trump using federal forces up in Seattle during the summer and pretty much anytime. WHAT HAS CHANGED???? Why isn't the media kicking and screaming about this??? AGAIN.... WHAT HAS CHANGED????

I am trying to show people what we will see coming down the pipe. Silence on this or they will scream... we need more HELP. It is sad that some have weaponized this....and they wonder who is causing the divide.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I am trying to show people what we will see coming down the pipe.


 :rollin: Speaking of pipe, it isn't crude we will see coming down the pipe. :rollin: Canuck perhaps will not post much until his raw rear end scabs over from Biden bending Canada over the log on the XL pipeline. :rollin: oke:

Hey Canuck do you miss Trump yet? You will before this is over. You may be Chinese before long.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

From what I've read even Trudeau is ****** at OBiden over Keystone XL. It's only been a day and he's already pissing on our neighbors, as if pissing on America isn't enough.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Canada has ZERO control over what the US of A does.
That is why the Canadian's working on the Keystone Pipeline are now being shifted to the Trans Mountain pipeline upgrade. Oil will likely flow west to China before the USA decides what they are doing about energy.
That said, Canada is happy to see Mr. Biden. What a refreshing change...so far.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sell to China. Hmmm maybe that was president Sniff's plan all along.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

And the USA will soon not be able to meet their own needs and will buy more oil from the Middle East.
Too bad. It's a shame.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> And the USA will soon not be able to meet their own needs and will buy more oil from the Middle East.
> Too bad. It's a shame.


 I'm sure we will be back to the middle east for oil. Biden will cut drilling on federal land. He stopped the pipeline and it will not be cheep getting the oil to your west coast. Your fuel prices are going to go through the roof. Your socialist Trudeau doesn't like this, don't tell me your further left than him. :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Sell to China. Hmmm maybe that was president Sniff's plan all along.


Hunter Biden needs to ever his worth!


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Canuck said:


> And the USA will soon not be able to meet their own needs and will buy more oil from the Middle East.
> Too bad. It's a shame.


That's bidens goal. Middle east oil and then get us back into a war in the region after President Trump finally got us out!


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

We already have a pipeline to the west coast. Canada is presently doubling the capacity by installing a second line in the existing ROW.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> We already have a pipeline to the west coast. Canada is presently doubling the capacity by installing a second line in the existing ROW.


 But now you have a few billion into an unused pipeline. Until 2024 that is. Back to Biden's inauguration: the guy talks in four and five word non sentences. It's going to be interesting watching you guys try to paint roses out of a senile and a slut.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> And the USA will soon not be able to meet their own needs and will buy more oil from the Middle East.
> Too bad. It's a shame.


Yep.... gas prices will be up in the midwest to about $3 by the end of the March... when the pandemic "disappears".... and by this time next year we will be back up around $4 to $5 again. Just wait and see.... especially if any "green" deals are done. I hope I am wrong but I dont see it. I see us going right back to depending on oil from the middle east. THen when ever a saudi prince or someone gets a cold the prices go up.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > We already have a pipeline to the west coast. Canada is presently doubling the capacity by installing a second line in the existing ROW.
> ...


I am interested to see how this all works out. I would believe the government would be liable for costs of ground work done, pipe purchased, etc. but possibly it is written into the permit to save them from the legal aspect.

I would imagine it will end up in court and some compromise will be met. Even Obama let them put pipelines in.

I do think it probably could have had a better route, especially though the Oglala aquifer area.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm sure your right about the courts.


> I do think it probably could have had a better route, especially though the Oglala aquifer area.


 I agree with that, but with a long pipeline it's going to hit something somebody doesn't like. Either that or all our pipelines in the United States will look like a ball of snakes.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

There is a push in Canada to forget the Keystone Pipeline and instead make a left turn and send oil east to the Maritimes. Canada would then not need any middle east oil. Create a made for Canada energy supply. Canada first. No more discounted Western Canada Select for you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Canada first


 Any good government should put their people first. It looks like you may understand that now.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Canada first...It was a joke Plainsman, a joke.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Canada first...It was a joke Plainsman, a joke.


 I guessed that, but it shouldnt be. Trudeau's job is to put your interests before mine, and Trumps job was to put my interests ahead of yours. Most world leaders think that way even if they say otherwise. Its human nature to put ones self at the top of surviving. Dont debate this point with the old tired liberal virtue signalling bs.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> The only one trying to steal the election is Trump. Some people will never look at the evidence....
> 
> 60 court filings were filed, some in states with Republicans in charge.....now WHY WOULD REPUBLICAN GOVERNORS AND SEC OF STATE in those Republican states say so if they found anything wrong????
> 
> ...












Kind of interesting, in their own words they claim only 20% of white males voted for him. Just how did he get 81 million votes?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > The only one trying to steal the election is Trump. Some people will never look at the evidence....
> ...


Since almost all exit polling shows 36 to 39 percent for that demographic, I would say that the representative is just spouting numbers out of his arse.

That would be a 7 to 10 percent increase over Hillary in 16 in that demographic.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am putting this in a couple of places...

But this is very true.... I found it funny.... and if you are a dem and get offended by this.... well look at the EO biden signed.... look at the new rules in the House that Pelosi implimented when talking...ie: can't use "pronouns" and call people mothers, daughters, sons, etc. when speaking.


----------

